# Anyone know a reliable source for manuka honey?



## beeherder (Aug 7, 2011)

My soon to be daughter has a stomach ailment and is looking for manuka honey. Can anyone here point to a reliable source of good manuka honey. Any good recipes for stomach remedies using honey or otherwise will be welcome, provided they are civil...  Thanks


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.manukahoneyusa.com/

My wife has ordered from them several times, they ship fast from Miami I think. Their web site has lots of info.........


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

beeherder,

Wife just came in and said to tell you to get the 'Active Manuka Honey 16+' for stomach problems, said it cured her. I guess the 16+ has some benefits......


----------

